

Thomson Reuters Delivers Microsecond Access to News in London and Chicago - bensummers
http://thomsonreuters.com/content/press_room/tf/tf_gen_business/2010_01_25_microsecond_news

======
jgrahamc
Would love to have a feed like that and do some machine learning on it. Would
be fascinating to see what results are possible, but I guess I'd need a very,
very fast trading connection to be able to compete.

